# please identify this ol" AMC 20" 5 speed muscle bike.yes i said AMC...



## morti2000 (Apr 28, 2012)

Picked up this late 60's amc 20" 5 speed muscle bike today and cannot find any info whatsoever.it has the dyna shift 5 speed shifter.anybody have any idea????


----------



## partsguy (Apr 28, 2012)

Well its obviously pre-89 since that is when Chrysler bought out them out. LOL!

I've seen these before but not very many. Good luck!


----------

